# Diamond Sporting Food?? Good or Bad?



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Has n e one gave there pits this kinda food... My cousin has tons of these 50lbs bags of food... He breeds pitbulls mostly Gotti line pits.. And gave me a bag.. Ive had my blue nose pit for about 2 wks know and have been feeding him this and i can see a difference...Hes getting very built and stocky...

What r ur opinions about it?










Dino!
13wks









Has n e one gave there bully puppies this kinda food... My cousin has tons of these 50lbs bags of food... He breeds mostly Gotti line bullys.. And gave me a bag.. Ive had my blue nose pit for about 2 wks know and have been feeding him this and i can see a difference...Hes getting very built and stocky...

What r ur opinions about it?










Dino!
13wks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Short answer NO it is not a quality food..... If you use the search button at the top of the page and type in food rating and about a million threads will pop up with more detailed info for you... ( very common topic , that if searched we could reduce the amount of double posts that every new member comes and asks. )


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> Short answer NO it is not a quality food..... If you use the search button at the top of the page and type in food rating and about a million threads will pop up with more detailed info for you... ( very common topic , that if searched we could reduce the amount of double posts that every new member comes and asks. )


Oh i see ok thanks!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not a good food, you can upgrade to a better formula of Diamond, though. Diamond Naturals is definitely an upgrade from Diamond Sporting. If you want to switch to a grain free food, look into feeding Merrick. 

I'd recommend to stay away from any dog food that contains a lot of grains as well as by-products, mystery meats, corn, soy, synthetic chemicals and preservatives, etc.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Yah i wouldn't go with reg diamond to be honest. We(me and my ex[it was her dog]) used to feed Diamond naturals extreme athlete he did alright but she wasn't to fond of it and ended up switching to sci-die(her idea) which was EXTREMELY TERRIBLE. His skin was dry as  and he wouldn't stop biting his ass raw. I personally prefer to feed Taste of the Wild(another diamond product I know) hadn't had any issues with it while I was feeding it


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I put my pups on the premium edge puppy lamb and rice;its a diamond product..
they seem to love and no probs..........
price wise it aint bad,45$ for a 40lb. bag
poop mostly once a day and as I said by the time I get to the
3rd dog the 1st is already finished.they love it.
or ima starving them lol..............a cup in the am and a cup at pm.
jus my .02.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

First off, that is an adult dog food...and high energy is like a hunting or guiltily dog, one that is very VERY active. 
I old never feed that to my dog. If you want to stick with diamond, I would go with the diamond naturals grain free or taste of the wild.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Great info! i think i will just finish the bag and start him on something more for puppies


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Already told u what everyone else just did.... also told u that anything gotti isnt even close to being a pit bull...


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Already told u what everyone else just did.... also told u that anything gotti isnt even close to being a pit bull...


HUH? ok thanks lol:roll:


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Hers an update on the Diamond food, Wow at 16wks only 3 weeks of it and hes showing some improvement, musle tone and getting bigger! SOLID!:woof:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

What muscle?

And jesus that tis some horrid structure... Hope you know what you'll be getting into later down the road.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> What muscle?
> 
> And jesus that tis some horrid structure... Hope you know what you'll be getting into later down the road.


Cant rep ya gotta spread the love some.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Hers an update on the Diamond food, Wow at 16wks only 3 weeks of it and hes showing some improvement, musle tone and getting bigger! SOLID!:woof:


 Man I hate to do this , but...................look your dog has a whole slew of major conformation faults. And if you PennHip that dog when he comes of age you're not going to like how he scores , he shows all the faults resident within the Gotti lines and is an example of the poor structure in the " Bullies" I was commenting on to another member here.

Chances are very good that he'll end up dysplastic , he's badly out at the elbows too. Do NOT overwork that dog early , his structure won't take it.

Damn but he's an example of the overly long , too short , cowhocked , out at the elbows , swaybacked dogs I was citing to another individual. And that's just to start.

I know you love the dog , and that's all well and good , but KM is right , you could potentially have beaucoup problems crop up down the road.

And nope I'm not trying to bust *your* chops , but I might have few choice words for the puppypeddling pendejo that sold him too you and bred that.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Lmao... Hes perfectly fine to me... What i have noticed on this forum is theres about of people that think they have a perfect dog which they dont, alot are againt ear cropping and stance and etc etc etc... Hes a puppy and hes learning at this stage.. Regardless what i feed him hes goona be the same... His muscle tone is shaping up and hes learning his stacking stand... I wont post till hes just right just to shut u haters up... No hard feeling, just alot if jelous people out in this world of ours


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought we weren't supposed to give conformation advice where it wasn't asked for?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Let go dino!! We dont need this fourm!! I will feed u what i want... Maybe RAW meat from know on, all the show bully are eating it, and perfectly sade, why cant u... See Dino, theres alot of people that are going to hate ur looks, but u know what.. Daddy lovea the way u look, keep up the good work! And lets get away from all these fake haters!!

Bye bitches!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Believe me I aint jealous of that dog..... but I am jealous of your rose colored glasses. Wear you get them at? I been wanting a pair.....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to give conformation advice where it wasn't asked for?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's an open forum and when posting you are opening yourself to various responses.

I wasn't offering advice, the dog is in rough shape.

If op doesn't warn to hear it simply ignore it, I'm sure it's a nice pet but it's.going to be an expensive pet down the road and if the op acknowledges this the better prepared financially and mentally they will be when time comes to make decisions upon health .

Simply ignoring the issue is irresponsible


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Let go dino!! We dont need this fourm!! I will feed u what i want... Maybe RAW meat from know on, all the show bully are eating it, and perfectly sade, why cant u... See Dino, theres alot of people that are going to hate ur looks, but u know what.. Daddy lovea the way u look, keep up the good work! And lets get away from all these fake haters!!
> 
> Bye bitches!!
> [


oke::welcome::rain:

I think people are reacting somewhat negatively to you bc you are posting photos (ALL OVER the forum) with captions like "Gotti this and that and byb and muscle tone and this and that and Diamond food etc" so the educated people on here are trying to educate you on your misconceptions and incorrect perception of what your dog really is! Some people may be harsh in their approach so ignore them and listen to the ones who are trying to help you out! Don't be ignorant though :doggy::rain:

Dino has a cute face and he seems like a happy dog!up: Leave it at that! He is not some Gotti prodigy (probably doesn't even have Gotti in him..it's a back yard breeder marketing term by the way so ya, you got SOLD. MY Luna is supposed to be a RazorsEdge but I don't have papers so I don't refer to her as so) Call Dino what he is...which is your sweet boy who brings you happiness!

More than anything, personally, I just don't want/like people spreading misinformation to others about their "pitbulls" or "Gotti line bully's" etc as well as not knowing what they are getting into as far as caring for their dog. As others have stated, we just want you to know that a) that Diamond you're feeding is CRAP and b) Dino, like so many other dogs (some our own), has some major physical faults and the reason we bring them up is to make sure you are aware of them when training and caring for him in his adult years!

Sadly....people are in denial or ignorant and don't take criticism or getting educated well. Just be careful working him on such a low nutrient, filler-filled kibble. Take what people have to say here into consideration regarding his front bowed-out elbows and hips.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to give conformation advice where it wasn't asked for?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That rule is only for certain ppl......


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> That rule is only for certain ppl......


If you or anyone else thinks I'm some exception think again,.I've had my fair share of infractions.over the time I've been here..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> If you or anyone else thinks I'm some exception think again,.I've had my fair share of infractions.over the time I've been here..


Not what I was saying at all km. I think its ridiculous for ANYONE to get scolded over a structural comment...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> It's an open forum and when posting you are opening yourself to various responses.
> 
> I wasn't offering advice, the dog is in rough shape.
> 
> ...


I deleted my comment and asked the appropriate person.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Lmao... Hes perfectly fine to me... What i have noticed on this forum is theres about of people that think they have a perfect dog which they dont, alot are againt ear cropping and stance and etc etc etc... Hes a puppy and hes learning at this stage.. Regardless what i feed him hes goona be the same... His muscle tone is shaping up and hes learning his stacking stand... I wont post till hes just right just to shut u haters up... No hard feeling, just alot if jelous people out in this world of ours


 Yeah I'm jealous of your dog , sure I am , yup we're all just " haters" sure we are..........and hey your vast experience and incredible depth of knowledge is just so aaaawwwwwwwweeeeeeeeesssssooooommmmmmmeeeeee that we should just bow down to you as some sort of ' Dog God'.........

Here's a clue for you kid , I and certain others her had our first winners and conformation champions before you were ever even close to being a feral gleam in your daddies eye in the back seat at the local park-n-hangout.

If *you* were " all that" , you wouldn't be asking elementary questions about basic feed , questions whose answers could be easily ascertained by the most basic of research , furthermore if you're going to post pictures publicly and then attempt to dictate what folks response to said pictures are in an effort to constrain commentary solely to what *you* view as positive then what does that state about *you* on the personal level?

You're *lazy* as regards the most basic of research , you're another who only wishes to hear what you wish to hear , you're petulant and immature and you will ignore ever scrap of valid advice given you.

In other words you're not worth the time , good day and much luck to you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DinoGottiPit I understand why you would be hurt by the unsolicited comments but read what people are saying without putting a tone to it, they are only trying to offer advice.



KMdogs said:


> It's an open forum and when posting you are opening yourself to various responses.
> 
> I wasn't offering advice, the dog is in rough shape.
> 
> ...


while I agree ignoring issues is irresponsible, unless someone asks you about the structure, posting a picture of dog food asking which kind and posting pics of the dog eating the food isn't an open season for opinions. I understand where you were coming from, I really do and since you ARE KM I know your style lol. You could have phrased it in a more helpful manner like The food you are choosing will not be able to help that dogs back or hip or joints and maybe try XYZ to keep him pain free longer or something like that ya know? lol


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

DinoGottiPit said:


> And lets get away from all these fake haters!!
> 
> Bye bitches!!


 Hhhhmmm , that's a rather large chunk that you sliced of your proboscis there boy.

Don't let the door hit ya where nature split ya.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just a warning to please stay on topic. the question the OP asked was about the food, if you feel the need to bash the dog then keep it to yourself. The OP never asked for advice on his dog .... Infractions will be handed out to those who can not stay on topic after this. thank you.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Im sorry...

Your pittie is super duper cute and I'm sure your feeding wonderful food now. 

Hope you stay around so we can watch your wonderful pet grow.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Im sorry...
> 
> Your pittie is super duper cute and I'm sure your feeding wonderful food now.
> 
> Hope you stay around so we can watch your wonderful pet grow.


Lol

Making popcorn, popcorn in microwave.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

But ppl can tell me my dogs are fat and out of shape when I didnt ask for it? Its happening yet again.....


----------

